# Epipogium aphyllum



## ORG (Jul 28, 2009)

Yesterday after 2 hours walk in the mountains in my valley I found a group of the very rare leafless species *Epipogium aphyllum*.










































Just this time also in flower a lot of
*Epipactis helleborine*






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2009)

The first photo looks spooky -- seeing those spikes coming straight out of the ground with a ghostly appearance against the dark background.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2009)

> The first photo looks spooky -- seeing those spikes coming straight out of the ground with a ghostly appearance against the dark background



That's exactly what came to my mind.. Creepy. little white things..


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2009)

The first reminds me a little of Indian Pipe. 
Those are some terrific photos, Olaf! Nice find!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2009)

Good timing Olaf! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## ORG (Jul 29, 2009)

A question beside.

It would be also interesting to see pictures of the 3 other species of the genus

_*Epipogium indicum
Epipogium japonicum
Epipogium roseum*_

Perhaps somebody has pictures of

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 29, 2009)

ORG said:


> A question beside.
> 
> It would be also interesting to see pictures of the 3 other species of the genus
> 
> ...



Olaf,

Done! Here is E. roseum. It is an uncommon plant, but widespread in southern Japan.









I really love these "ghost orchids". One day I have to see the western North American, Cephalanthera austinae, for myself. A truly impressive ghost. Nice series of pics by the way!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice series of pics by the way!



Both of you!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Both of you!



Yeap!!!


----------



## ORG (Aug 3, 2010)

Last week I had again the possibility to visit the habitat of *Epipogium aphyllum* in an elevation of 1000 - 1200 m in the south of Germany near my home in the Achental, the valley of the Tiroler Ache. We found 25 plants on flower. Here the pictures of































Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2010)

Still a bit spooky.....


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2010)

very interesting species!!!! New to me!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool, thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking ghostly as ever!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2010)

Fascinating! :clap::clap::clap: Thanks guys!


----------



## etex (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome collection of photos!! Thanks guys, for sharing with us!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2010)

Great pics! One of the best saprophytic orchid species in Europe...IMO! I hope I would visit one of the places here in Greece this year to get some photos, but unfortunatelly I didn't...!!!


----------

